# Solved: Protocol http does not......



## zaddeo (Nov 24, 2000)

Error message when I click on an internet desktop icon. Win7/IE8.

"..................the protocol http does not have a registered program"

This happened after I removed Google Chrome (after 2 hours, didn't like it)....

Tried file types under Default programs, no http, found url = Internet browser. 
Tried tools/advanced/Options/reset. 
Tried resending the url to the desktop (File/Send)
Rebooted all these options

Still a problem. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know why HTTP was not under file types and protocols. Suspect that means the following will also not work ...

Control Panel - Default Programs - Set your Default Programs - select the browser you would like to open http - 'Set this program as default' or 'Choose defaults for this program' and then select HTTP under Protocols.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Tried file types under Default programs, no http, found url = Internet browser.


Did you only look at extensions, or did you scroll to the end and look under Protocols also?


----------



## zaddeo (Nov 24, 2000)

Once I set IE8 to all defaults (was set at 3). Everything back normal. I will toast your good health with a rum and coke. thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  You can mark this Solved using the Button at the upper left of the page.


----------

